# biko lost in NYC



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

We lost Biko on our roof yesterday. Aias had been taking Biko outside in his PG wear with a leash that he had made for him, which he had tested the strength of and had always worked well. Well yesterday the leash broke.  And now Biko is out there in the cold...with his diaper on!! He had at least become somewhat familiar with the feral flock Aias feeds on the roof, as Aias took him up there sometimes during feedings. But poor Biko! He's been with us since he was 5 days old! 

Aias spotted him a couple times yesterday, across the street and down the block. He put his cage on our fire escape last night, hoping to tempt him back. Apparently this morning, 3 morning doves thought it was an appealing offer, but no Biko! Then Aias didn't see him at all today--he didn't come with the flock for the evening feeding that Aias does everyday. Unless Biko got his diaper off, in which case Aias wouldn't recognize him, given he's a common looking pigeon, with lots of close relatives in the roof flock. 

This is a really tough loss. Biko loved to land on our heads, or sit on Aias' shoulder. He was very fastidious about grooming/preening Aias' facial hair everyday. And of course we're really worried about him out there. So if anyone sees a pigeon in the East Village (I know there are a couple members relatively close by) wearing a white diaper with a funky rooster pattern, please contact us right away!!!

Sabina


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Oh Gosh! What a shame! I really hope Biko is found and gotten back home quickly. Being out there with the diaper on is probably not a real good scenario for any length of time.

If you want quick contact if Biko is seen, you might want to post a phone # or be sure to be back here everyday checking for sightings.

Terry


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

Yeah, I know, I really feel badly for Biko with that diaper on. I don't even want to imagine the state after a couple days...

The quickest way to contact me is through email. I don't answer my phone at work but do get a chance to glance at my email often. Aias can be reached on his phone 917-446-2476. He's around home during the day, so he's the best person to contact.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

He will probably land on somebody in desperation in time. Hopefully it will be a kind soul and will remove the diaper at least and maybe take him in.

Pidgey


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You might let the veterinary clinics and Humane Society in your area know, just in case someone brings him in. The diaper will be a dead give-away that he is not a feral.
What about putting up some posters? Contacting radio stations? It's just wacky enough that you might get some airtime.
I sure hope and pray you get him back.


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks Charis and Terry. Today we were both working, but we're off tomorrow, so we can spend the day looking for him. So let's see how that goes...

Pidgey, he'd have to be real desperate. He likes to sit on people's heads but if I try to touch him, it's full attack mode! I can't imagine he'd let a stranger take off his diaper like that. But we can hope!

He's a very healthy bird, a good flier, and I had thought of the possibility of releasing him. So it is the diaper that's the main problem.


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

We had put the other pigeons' cage on our fire escape this morning to try to alert Biko to our whereabouts. We heard fluttering and commotion and looked out to see a big hawk on the fire escape!!! Aias scared the hawk away but it pretty much came right back. After 10-15 minutes of lurking close by and trying to swoop in a couple times, the hawk finally gave up and flew off. Aias took some pics we'll post later. But no more sunning on the fire escape for our birds!! At least until Aias really fortifies their cage. 

Anyway, bottom line to this story, it's even scarier to think of Biko out there knowing there's a predator in the area  We're about to go out and look for him now, we've been looking with binoculars at all the surrounding rooftops, no sign yet...I posted about Biko on 911PigeonAlert and also NYPRC, so at least more people in area should be aware.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Sending my thoughts and prayers that Biko returns or is found real soon.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

We've got your file in 911 Pigeon Alert. Your message will go out to a few thousand people, so let's hope someone finds your Biko. We'll keep a special eye out for anyone reporting a found bird with a diaper on.


----------



## Aias (Nov 9, 2006)

*so about that raptor*

about a week and a half ago, i was feeding the feral flock on the roof of our apt. building, as i always do when all of a sudden the pigeons got really nervous; out of the corner of my eye i saw this big brown shape swooping in and i jumped up to block it. it was less than two feet from me.

this morning homeboy came back, this time trying to get take out in the form of simone and oscar sunning in their cage in the fire escape. 










notice, his little friend in the background, he followed him around from building to building and balcony to balcony, obviously not afraid of the brown raptor so who is he? and is this raptor a hawk, a falcon or what? more photos here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/100fires/tags/raptor/


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

We just came in to pick up some seed, figure we'll see more of the neighborhood pigeons that way. So apparently Biko, besides his diaper, also has the broken leash attached to him, 5-6 feet of string. So we also have to worry about him getting caught in something. Though maybe if that happened, it would give him the traction to get out of the diaper? Poor Biko!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

How terrible that poor Biko is out there, I'm sure with his diaper on he will attract a lot of attention and someone will get ahold of him and look for you guys. I know how worried you are, let's just hope and pray he is found and brought back to you soon! I would feel encouraged since he is wearing the diaper and obviously not a feral. Calling the radio stations isn't a bad idea, as it IS just interesting enough to get some air time, I would hope. I don't know what kind of falcon that is (I should), interesting the jay is following it around.  That's a friendship that can go wrong pretty quickly! Good luck and please let us know as soon as you find anything out.


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

Well in searching the neighborhood today, we came across plenty of sympathetic people, so that made me more hopeful that someone would help him if they saw him. We'll make flyers tonight so people know how to reach us. We did stop into 1 veterinary clinic, will have Aias take flyers to the other ones in the area tomorrow. You think Biko would stay in the neighborhood or that he might be far away? 

Maryjane, that's a falcon, not a hawk? And the other one is a jay? I thought it might be some smaller hawk. 

Thanks for the nice thoughts everyone.

Sabina

P.S. In looking for Biko, of course we came across other pigeons needing help. So we have a fly-covered string injury pigeon in our bathroom--the thread around his feet still had the needle attached! 

That reminds me, I saw a pigeon on the street the other day that looked oddly close to the ground, but wasn't sitting down. I looked closer, and the pigeon had no feet! It was walking on these stubs, must've lost a good portion of the lower legs too, cause there was hardly any leg visible. It flew away when I tried to get closer. That was really sad to see.


----------



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

Sabina, I'm praying for Biko and his safe return. I can't imagine what you must be feeling. Thank you for helping other needy pijies along the way. Unbelieveable, with the needle still attached!

Anyway, I'm pretty sure that is a hawk in the picture with a bluejay looking on. It's amazing how fearless bluejays and grackles can be when it comes to defending their territory against large birds of prey. 

I hope your next post is to say Biko's home.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Sabina and Aias - I know you are terribly worried. Who would ever have dreamed something like this could happen. I will certainly remember Biko in my prayers....plus you two. You have done so much good for the pigeons in NYC and others as well (like Moxie). 

Not sure what type hawk that is but his buddy is a Blue Jay for sure. I think I have mentioned that our resident red shouldered hawk doesn't bother with any of the small birds or squirrels in our yard but not to the point of any small bird following them around. That is really strange.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Looks like a red tail hawk to me, a young one possibly. There not very efficient at catching pigeons unless there on the ground distracted.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

I've been following the posts about Biko -- feel so bad Sabina  I do hope some kind soul finds Biko soon and that he's home safe & sound soon. I'm in central NJ -- just in case he comes this way do you have a recent picture of him. I know I've seen photos on other posts - but not sure how recent they are. In any case - I'll be sure to keep an eye open.

I was also doing some research about the hawk picture you posted -- most likely (as others have said) a red-tailed hawk as there are some rather well known pairs in the central park area. However based on the banding that I think I can see on the back tail feathers, it may be an American Kestrel. Those who are curious can check out -- http://urbanhawks.blogs.com/urban_hawks/other_hawks_and_falcons/index.html.

However, I digress... back to topic  I came across a Central Park blog (http://www.mariewinn.com/marieblog/index.htm) that looks particularily interesting - not sure how well read it is - but sure can't hurt contacting Marie (link to her email address is on the top right of her home page) -- maybe she would be willing to post a picture and urging others to keep an eye out for Biko. I don't know the city that well at all so I'm not sure if Central Park is in your general area or not.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

American Kestrel?? Definitely... not they are small birds.


----------



## Aias (Nov 9, 2006)

*Biko came back!*

although i have been depressed as shi*!

these last few days, not feeling very optimistic about his return or well-being — biko came back. i went to do the 5pm feeding on the roof as i do every day, and the feral flock comes as soon as they see me but it takes a while for them to settle down so they take flight when i am setting up the feeders, one pigeon did not fly away. he looked like biko, and not the least bit afraid of me. i was so happy and while i was talking to him he just came up to me, to my hand!

you have no idea how happy i am! i havent been able to sleep or do any work. the only problem now, is that in biko's cage that i left out in the fire escape a couple of morning doves have moved in...  so i am going to have to evict them.

thanks all for your concern!


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

BIKO IS HOME!!!!!!!!!!!!! Aias was feeding the pigeons on the roof just now, and Biko came right up to him. No diaper! But he let Aias pick him up and now he's safely in the apt. Aias says he's 100% sure it's him. !!!! 
Thank you so much to everyone who had us in their hearts and minds, we truly appreciate the outpouring of support. The people on NYCPRC were also nice. So many nice pigeon people in the world!
Yea! Biko's home!

Oops see Aias beat me to posting!


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Wow great news I am very happy for you and the bird


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GREAT NEWS!!

Proving, once again, "never say NEVER!"  

Mmm, wonder who NOW wears his diaper???  

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

whoooo hoooo Sabina and Aias   Doing the happy dance here for you both and for biko!!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank goodness.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

HALLELUJAH!!!   That is so cool!


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

YAY! I am so very glad biko is home!

Wow, it is really neat that he came back!

Congrats!
Hilly


----------



## Aias (Nov 9, 2006)

ok, i had a lot of work to do disinfecting food and water dishes bleaching the cage so i couldnt really hang out with biko; but after all that i sat at the computer for me to do a little bit of work and he sat on my shoulder as he usually does then he got started with the prinning of my mustache and eyebrows and all is good. except for that pigeon fly i just saw!!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm sure happy to hear Biko has returned.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am so glad Biko is back. 
I wonder how he got his diaper off. Smart pij.

Reti


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Reti said:


> I am so glad Biko is back.
> I wonder how he got his diaper off. Smart pij.
> 
> Reti



How COOL that Biko is back!! I'll take care of the file on 911 Pigeon Alert. I don't know how those diaper things work, but it's possible that someone actually had him, took the diaper off and he escaped?? Maybe?? Sure am glad he's home though.


----------



## Aias (Nov 9, 2006)

thanks for that renee.
i dont know how HE got it off, but oscar and simone take each others off. i am sure oscar thought about it long and hard, because he has been trying to have a baby with simone and the diaper gets in the way.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wonderful news! I'm very happy that Biko is safely back home!

Terry


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Oh, what great news! And even better now that he's been out in the world, knows where home is and survived the ordeal, one way or another.

Don't ever let him outa' the house again! And don't move either.

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> How COOL that Biko is back!! I'll take care of the file on 911 Pigeon Alert. *I don't know how those diaper things work*, but it's possible that someone actually had him, took the diaper off and he escaped?? Maybe?? Sure am glad he's home though.



If it's one of Boni's, the diapers use Velcro to fasten. 

Might not have been that difficult to get off if he worked at it. If he DID get it off, that's good news because that would be a "safety" issue in situations like this... 

Sorry to hear he brought back some "unwanted" visitors, Aias! 

Shi


----------



## Aias (Nov 9, 2006)

*try a diaper pin*

not trusting the velcro i secured the diaper, with... yes, a diaper pin. that was part of the panic i was feeling, how in the world is he going to get the diaper off? so the mystery remains, because at home he never makes any attempt to take it off.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Um. Maybe some hanky-panky?? 

I'm so glad Biko made it back home safe and sound!


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

Wow I didn't even know the diaper was secured with a pin till i read Aias' post just now. Someone must've taken the diaper off for him...don't you think? I suppose a pin can come undone...but it's hard to imagine between the pin and the velcro that it came off by itself...I guess we'll never know!


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

AMEN!
I had St. Francis on this one from the first post!
So thrilled and thankful Biko is home safe and sound!
As far as the diaper...well let's just say the Pidjie Angels had something to do with it!
Blessings to all!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I hardly dared read this thread again, I was so upset about Biko out there all alone with so many enemies. I am so happy and relieved that he is safely with you again! You two must be delirious with happiness at his return.

Sabina, you said:



> the pigeon had no feet! It was walking on these stubs, must've lost a good portion of the lower legs too, cause there was hardly any leg visible. It flew away when I tried to get closer. That was really sad to see.


We have found that pigeons that are left with only a stump fare much better than the ones that are left with crippled toes. The ones with toe damage appear to suffer permanent pain. We have a male pigeon with two stumps in the aviary and apart from the fact that he is looks short and can only perch on flat surfaces he is fine, occupying one of the "alpha pigeon" nesting sites.

Cynthia


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Sabina and Aias

I AM SOOOOOOOOOO HAPPY!


----------



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

I am so so happy for you both & Biko! I can only imagine the joy you must feel. I was so worried about him out there all alone w/his diaper. So wonderful to have a happy ending.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Great news! Bikos back, what a thread.

The visual alone of Biko flying around with a designer diaper and leash attached. My jaw dropped.

Someone must have caught him and then he got away or let loose.

Very scarey situation with a very happy ending.


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Sabina, you just alerted me to your story on my email, I am so very happy for a happy ending!


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks everyone! 

I emailed Boni cause obviously, we needed some replacement diapers! (a new one plus a spare.) For now, the birds are having to take turns coming out of their cages.

Cynthia, it's good to know that footless pijie isn't suffering, I really felt badly about that for awhile. 

I still am in a bit of shock that Biko is back, I really thought we might not see him again. He must've been starving out there--Aias said he didn't lift his head from his seed bowl for a looooooong time his first feeding back home. I can't believe he just walked right up to Aias! "Take me back to my cushy life!" I am assuming he was saying!  

Sabina


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Sabina,

I am so glad Biko is back. The not knowing is so painful when they are lost out there in the somewhere. Happy endings are wonderful.

Margaret


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

WOW! I cant even believe that! How did he get the leash off, i wonder? I didnt know that Biko had become so tame either, is Simone a little more human friendly now too?
Aias, i know you must of been soooo sad! And that Hawk, or whatever it is, I would of just DIED! So i can just barely IMAGINE how you felt!
How are all your kitties doing, by the way? Still have Bloo? 
I'm so glad its a happy ending, i bet you wont try that leash again! But good to know if it happens again he knows to come home! He is one LUCKY pijjie that he didnt meet Mr. Hawk, he probably knows NOTHING about that danger!


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

Biko has always been pretty tame. Well of course he was much more tame as a baby and has become un-tame since then. But he does still like to hang out on Aias' shoulder. Simone and Oscar are in their own lovey-dovey world. 
Aias was very scared that the hawk had gotten to Biko. He really didn't sleep for a few nights. 
We still have Bloo and Miso, all the cats are good. How are your cats?


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

*new Biko pics!*

Here are pictures of Biko in his brand new diaper from Boni!

http://flickr.com/photos/ms_sabina/tags/biko/


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What a handsome AND well dressed pijjie! 

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Purrfectly adorable!
Keep that bird on a short leash.


----------

